
How Coldcalling Deadmau5 On Twitter Earned One Artist His Big Break - dwynings
http://pandodaily.com/2012/03/19/how-coldcalling-deadmau5-on-twitter-earned-one-artist-his-big-break/
======
joejohnson
I think this is the song (with vocals) that the article mentions:
[http://soundcloud.com/chrisjamesofficial/deadmau5-theveldt-v...](http://soundcloud.com/chrisjamesofficial/deadmau5-theveldt-
vocal-mix)

